#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Civil Engineering Formulas

## f81aa

Hi:

While surfing internet, I came across with the book Civil Engineering Formulas. Its description is:

Instant Access to Civil Engineering Formulas
Fully updated and packed with more than 500 new formulas, this book offers a single compilation of all essential civil engineering formulas and equations in one easy-to-use reference. Practical, accurate data is presented in USCS and SI units for maximum convenience. Follow the calculation procedures inside Civil Engineering Formulas, Second Edition, and get precise results with minimum time and effort. Each chapter is a quick reference to a well-defined topic, including:

Beams and girders
Columns
Piles and piling
Concrete structures
Timber engineering
Surveying
Soils and earthwork
Building structures
Bridges and suspension cables
Highways and roads
Hydraulics, drams, and waterworks
Power-generation wind turbines
Stormwater
Wastewater treatment
Reinforced concrete


Green buildings
Environmental protection

The download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
P.S.: I just realized that Azad started a similar thread almost 3 years ago. His version was 1st edition while mine is 2nd. So please consider it as an update.See More: Civil Engineering Formulas

----------


## os12

Dear f81aa,
unfortunately, "Page not found, Error: 404"

----------


## f81aa

Civil Engineering Formulas

Hi:

The new download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## os12

Dear f81aa,
Thanks a lot!
You are the best!

----------


## saraga

Dear member
Very  useful stuff 
Thanks a lot

----------


## Duke01

Both links not working.................

----------


## f81aa

Hi Duke01:

I just checked the link provided in post #3 and its working.

Regards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

link is not working, please reload and share, Thanks in advance.

----------


## f81aa

Hi npsrinivasarao and others:

Please try here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Mikepehli

Pls re up load in mediafire

----------


## f81aa

> Pls re up load in mediafire



Hi:

From this site ( **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ) its not likely to be deleted. And its second edition.

Regards

----------

